
Ask HN: Why companies first ramp their features in Brazil? - gandutraveler
I&#x27;ve noticed that companies like Facebook, LinkedIn, Google roll out&#x2F;AB test their features first for Brazil audience. Why Brazil?<p>For e.g. Instagram Reels, LinkedIn Stories
======
ramon
It’s one of the biggest economies in the world and a very diverse landscape.
Early adopters of new technology and features. Almost all the population uses
smartphones. Diverse landscape in computers as well. High latency and low
latency connectivity to the internet. From 5G to 2G connections. From high
speed broadband to satellite internet. It’s a mix of the world scenario in one
country. The’re also a local saying that if something goes good in Brazil it
can rollout to anywhere in the world. WhatsApp Pay is coming next.

